# Help me choose the right surround sound gaming headphones



## prasoooon (Feb 9, 2017)

Okay, these days I am struggling on net to find a good gaming headphone, I read many reviews of some but they can't help me buying because I don't(sometimes) believe in reviews they can be paid or user oriented.
But at least from research I found some to consider in buying, but still confusing me which one should I get.

What I need-
1. Good Surround sound so that I can hear the voices n bullets from every direction.
2. Should be loud too, as I like loud music.

What I have in mind-

1. SteelSeries Siberia 200
2. HyperX Cloud 2
3. Logitech g430
4. Any Sades headphone(they r cheap).

Please help if you guys are experiencing a good budget headphones right now, as I am new to this and this would be my first headphone.
Have you guys tried any of them? please let me know your reviews then.


----------



## Komshija (Feb 9, 2017)

I can help you only with mp3/smartphone headphones. From these I recommend Pioneer SE-CL522, than Creative EP-630 & EP-660 and Sony MDR XB-50.

Considering "big" earphones, AKG Y50 and Creative WP-380 (wireless) should be good if you can afford them.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2017)

prasoooon said:


> 1. Good Surround sound so that I can hear the voices n bullets from every direction.
> 2. Should be loud too, as I like loud music.



1. Buy stereo headphones. Most if not all shooter games implement virtual surround sound with directional audio. You're better off paying for a quality set of stereo cans than paying for virtual surround sound implementation for "xXDarkSlayerXx Ultra Mega Heapdhones 7.1 virtu-surround" branded trash. Either that or increase your budget for *real* surround sound headphones that require 5 jack inputs.
2. All headphones should be loud enough. If anything you're just going to damage your ears by having every volume slider at 100%, then you won't be able to hear the bullets no matter what direction they're coming from.

Get yourself some Sennheisers. The PC320's aren't bad for budget, and the mic isn't terrible. Open back is king.

@BumbleBee is most qualified to make recommendations, although I think your budget is a bit low for her tastes.


----------



## prasoooon (Feb 9, 2017)

At least after so much wait..someone answered this thread thank to you two guys.
@Komshija Thanks but I only want this for my pc and I quit satisfied with apple earphones for my mobile.
@RCoon That PC320 is way more expensive here, double the price of hyperx cloud 2, so its not a budget headphone for me.
So, can you suggest me some stereo headphones?


----------



## Komshija (Feb 9, 2017)

As I said, AKG Y50 or  wireless Creative WP-380. I haven't tested them, but they scored very good in one of our PC magazines when they tested a bunch of headsets. My personal experience with Sennheiser's isn't good, because they have very poor bass and quite high treble.

Cheaper alternatives are wireless Philips SHB3060B or Philips SGH7980.


----------

